# AVG Free 7.5 still produces licensing error after uninstall



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

The AVG 7.5 Free antivirus control program is producing an error screen requesting a license number.

When this error first appeared, I attempted a reinstall, copied out the 
license and then typed it in by hand. There error remained.

I then went to add/remove programs in Windows 2000 Pro. The system rebooted and the same error message came back.

Is there a clean version of the AVG program at a location other than at Lavasoft?


----------



## Punktech (Mar 26, 2007)

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/1

But you are not the only one having problems with avg uninstallation lately. There aperantly is a bug with some updates in my opinion. Be patient and I am sure they will resolve it soon.

Check these faq's out : http://free.grisoft.com/doc/5/lng/us/tpl/v5


----------



## Punktech (Mar 26, 2007)

Also check this thread out too http://www.techsupportforum.com/f28...-chauffeur2-from-general-security-147611.html


----------



## Rss (Mar 30, 2007)

What avg have you get the free one ? if so it should of entered a license key when it download and it shouldt have this error.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

Rss said:


> What avg have you get the free one ? if so it should of entered a license key when it download and it shouldt have this error.


'Been there, did that. No t-shirt.

I don't know if reinstalling avg 7.1 is a useful alternative since the 
file updates may not look for the old program. 7.1 has run for years with
no problems.


----------



## clint2rose (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm new here. I registered specifically for this problem with AVG. I installed AVG7.5 Free two months ago and it was running fine. Until recently it gave this message about "license error" or "invalid license code". It gave the option to:

1. Enter the license code
2. Reinstall the product
3. Uninstall the product

I tried option 2 first, it says product reinstalled successfully but when you run AVG, it gives the same error.

I tried option 3, and same thing happen. I can't reinstall or remove AVG from my system. It seems the only option I have is to reinstall my o/s which is really a big headache for me since I don't have a backup of my stuffs. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/4-dontknow.gif
:4-dontkno
So can anyone know or help me remove this AVG 7.5?:4-dontkno


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

I am not having the licensing problem any more and you shouldn't have
to reinstall your operating system.

You will need to remove AVG and reinstall.

Here's the problem to watch for: when you reinstall and the window
shows the install progress with the license number in there do not click
through too quickly. I think if you hit a wrong key, it'll zap the license number
and then you will be stuck with the error because there really is no
license number in there.

After a reinstall I watched for this and made sure the license number was
visible. I'm unsure what to do if the error message returns when AVG is
removed.


----------



## clint2rose (Apr 25, 2007)

Did you removed AVG7.5 first before you reinstalled it? How did you uninstall AVG7.5? My AVG is working fine until it gave this license error for reasons I don't know...:sigh:


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

clint2rose said:


> Did you removed AVG7.5 first before you reinstalled it? How did you uninstall AVG7.5? My AVG is working fine until it gave this license error for reasons I don't know...:sigh:



Yes, it is a good idea to uninstall and maybe do the *five step process* to clean out your system as well.


----------

